# Bow Gobbler



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

I had a great 1st day. I shot a 2 blade rage out of my recurve, instead of the Simmons Landshark. The head worked great, was surprised to see it pass through. Gobbler was quartering to me, and shot him through the vitals. He ran off. I gave him an hour, and found him 100 yards away. That is why I always stress using large cutting heads. When you see that 2" hole through the vitals, it really brings home the fact how tough they are.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice, congratulations!!!


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

With a recurve? Hardcore, man. That's a true trophy!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

We can always count on Bishes tagging a bird with the bow every year.....congratulations once again! :coolgleam


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Great story! Beautiful bow/quiver can you tell us about them?


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats and with a recurve...

Mike


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

great job!!


----------



## JC Keith (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice bird! Congrats!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Excellent! Great job and photos.
Congrats.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

great job!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Great job Scott! Love seeing the annual traditional stick and string photo!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats Bishs... love the widow! you are the man on taking down those toms with that thing!

I need to convince myself to hunt with just my recurve next year! i hope i can do it! i have never shot one with my widow.. just taken lots of feathers!

im also impressed you got a passthrough with that!

how many #'s is that? mine is 62 at 29 i believe...

also nice set up! looks great!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice turkey and shot.

I hope to use my new recurve for next seasons hunt. I'm not good enough yet unless they are within 5 yards:lol:


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

congrats on da bird.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats! Nice bird and cool pics.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Way to go Scott!


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Thanks for all the responses. I was surprised to get a pass through. I prefer the arrow staying in them. That usually keeps them from running off or flying. The bow is 57 lbs at my draw. 
Good Luck to all....


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Great job.. Congrats.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats, that's one heck of a feat. Taking a bird with a compound bow is one thing, and doing it with traditional equipment is another. Well done Sir, hat's off to you!


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Well done!! Your pics got my heart pounding, I cant imagine it if I had a bird in my sights with a traditional bow! 

I would love to even miss a bird with traditional equipment.

Congrats again!!!


----------

